# Thieves get Bear-Sprayed, then Spanked



## Nomad (Jun 7, 2012)

This was a bit too beautiful.  Be sure to watch the embedded video.

While it might not have been the wisest course, things looked like they were deteriorating anyway (when knife-wielding punk comes around behind the counter), and it definitely worked out well in the end.  

Thoughts?


----------



## mber (Jun 7, 2012)

From what I could see it certainly looked like the shop owner was trying to be reasonable with them. He definitely wasn't confrontational in his actions -- which imho just made it all that much sweeter of a victory when push came to shove and he defended himself and his store successfully.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 7, 2012)

Second best part, 
wife puts boots to said thieves head while he is hanging over counter butt naked, getting butt spanked.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 7, 2012)

Just deserts served there I think - I particularly applauded the fellows missus getting a few kicks in on the bear-assed (see what I did there? ) miscreant they held.  That's one lady who has had enough I reckon :tup:.


----------



## chinto (Jun 7, 2012)

well, would have been even funnier if he had sprayed the punks under the sweatshirt with the bear spray!


----------



## K-man (Jun 7, 2012)

Couldn't help but notice the bit at the end.



> Despite their actions, Gatineau police warn all store owners not to take the law into their own hands and *listen to the demands of thieves.*


Having been in retail for many years and detained dozens of thieves, it seems an incredible statement to me. Sure, don't expose yourself or your employees to danger, but "listen to their demands"? Seems to imply, 'give them what they want', rather than, 'give them what they deserve'.          :asian:


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jun 7, 2012)

K-man said:


> Couldn't help but notice the bit at the end.
> 
> 
> Having been in retail for many years and detained dozens of thieves, it seems an incredible statement to me. Sure, don't expose yourself or your employees to danger, but "listen to their demands"? Seems to imply, 'give them what they want', rather than, 'give them what they deserve'.          :asian:



Gotta be honest, I work at a museum. If some dude wants the cash and has a gun, he's getting what he wants. Unless I can line up a good kick he won't see coming.


----------



## K-man (Jun 7, 2012)

ETinCYQX said:


> Gotta be honest, I work at a museum. If some dude wants the cash and has a gun, he's getting what he wants. Unless I can line up a good kick he won't see coming.


Ooh yes! I'm not going to voluntarily argue with guns or knives.


----------



## K-man (Jun 8, 2012)

Interesting.  This video even made it onto our evening news bulletin.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 8, 2012)

K-man said:


> Couldn't help but notice the bit at the end.
> 
> 
> Having been in retail for many years and detained dozens of thieves, it seems an incredible statement to me. Sure, don't expose yourself or your employees to danger, but "listen to their demands"? Seems to imply, 'give them what they want', rather than, 'give them what they deserve'.          :asian:



Yeah, this seems like a generic CYA statement; while I'm sure that a number of cops in the area laughed long and hard at the plight of these punks, they can't condone the actions of the store owner; otherwise they're accepting liability for anybody that tries to act in their own defense and is either killed or clearly crosses the line into vigilante vengeance type behavior.

I'd prefer to see something a little more proactive for self-defense.


----------



## Zoran (Jun 8, 2012)

K-man said:


> Couldn't help but notice the bit at the end.
> 
> 
> Having been in retail for many years and detained dozens of thieves, it seems an incredible statement to me. Sure, don't expose yourself or your employees to danger, but "listen to their demands"? Seems to imply, 'give them what they want', rather than, 'give them what they deserve'.          :asian:



On that statement, this bothers me more.



> Despite their actions, Gatineau police warn all store owners *NOT TO TAKE THE LAW INTO THEIR OWN HANDS* and listen to the demands of thieves.



Since when is defense of oneself or your property taking the law into your own hands?!? Well it is Canada, so the laws are different there, still it bugs me.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 8, 2012)

If this means the difference between surviving and death, I will definitely "take the law in my hands" to stay alive while defending myself and others.

Ceicei


----------



## K-man (Jun 8, 2012)

Zoran said:


> On that statement, this bothers me more.
> 
> 
> Despite their actions, Gatineau police warn all store owners *NOT TO TAKE THE LAW INTO THEIR OWN HANDS* and listen to the demands of thieves.
> ...


I think they may have been more concerned about the 'retaliation' once the threat was over, than not defending yourself or your property. However, I think the guys were lucky he pulled out bear-spray and not a gun.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 8, 2012)

Now, heres the real question.
Was this an actual robbery, or was it a fetishistic roleplay gone wrong?


----------



## frank raud (Jun 9, 2012)

I need to drive over the bridge and buy some beer from this guy.


----------

